
Nature Cover: Matter–antimatter symmetry-violating phase in neutrino oscillation - sonofaragorn
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2177-0
======
ivalm
TLDR: Lepton mixing was proposed as a possible source of CP violation in the
60s but experimental evidence obtained only now. They only got 3-sigma
statistics which is not quite the standard 5-sigma, but more experiments are
upcoming. Potentially very important result and consistent with standard
model, this is both good (no new physics) and bad (no new physics).

